# Princess Erin has left the building



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special and beautiful girl.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was beautiful! RIP


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am in tears reading this - I am so very, very sorry.

Godspeed Princess Erin


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of your sugar faced girl. What a wonderful long life she had here on this earth. She brought smiles to many many faces in her time here. I sure she will be thought of often.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs to you!!! I am so sorry, what a hard year it must have been.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As amazing as 18 is, it is NEVER long enough. I am so very sorry for your loss. At times such as this I have found comfort in the below webpage, I hope you and yours can also find some there.

THE STAR


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for all the losses you had this year, life is not fair. I wish I could wrap my arms around you and give you a long hard hug. 

Rest in peace sweet princess Erin, you will never be forgotten by a whole world of people who never got to meet you in person.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read your message. You have had such a terrible year. Those beautiful girls are running free at the bridge. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry, not Erin...! I just don't know what to say, how can one possibly cope with losing three dogs in one year?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry to hear of Erin's passing. She was a beautiful old golden girl.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG!!! I am so sorry, and so sad to hear this news!! Erin is one of my absolute favourites on the forum. Her memory will always be kept in the pictures of her dressed up like the true princess she is! I truly hope that 2011 brings only happiness for you, one can't take much more loss I imagine...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry. Princess Erin was such a special girl and brought many, many smiles to me. she was adorable.:smooch:

I know you are heartbroken and hurt from all your losses. big hugs to you. You are special to take care of so many who no one else would.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was truly loved by you and you can see it in her smile!!! God bless and God Speed


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

so very sorry to hear of the loss of your special girl.

life certainly isnt fair sometimes- but know that all your girls are running free at the bridge and looking down on their mom with beautiful smiles on their faces.

my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You, have been through so much loss, so sorry, i have wondered why you have not been on here, no wonder, so sorry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Erin will be missed by many of us on the forum.
Rest In Peace Sweet One!
Hugs for you, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Our deepest sympathies to you. Princess Erin was a beautiful girl and your pictures radiate the joy she brought to you. Run free Princess Erin with your friends and our Sam at the bridge.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Erin. I've not been a forum member that long but Erin has been one of my favorites. I am always showing DH her pictures of her all dressed up. I have always dreaded the day when I would come here and see that she went to the Rainbow Bridge. I am in tears reading this. May she rest in peace, she brought a lot of smiles to so many people.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Your Princess Erin is such a beautiful girl, it's amazing that she was 18, but no amount of time is enough. It seems that when we have them so long, we just get even closer to them and more dependant on their love. It is so terrible to loose 3 so close together- deepest sympathies to you!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. All of them. You gave her an incredible life and it showed. Until you meet her and the rest of the girls someday hold the memories close to your heart. Run free, play hard and sleep soft sweet Erin.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin was already 9 years old when I rescued her. But during the time we did have together, we tried hard to make every moment count. I will love other dogs again, but there will never be another Princess Erin.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Erin. There are no words. She was such a special girl. Please know you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Princess Erin


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...I loved reading about Princess Erin and seeing her beautiful pictures. I am so sorry you are without her but I bet she is one happy girl waiting for you with her beautiful sisters at the bridge. RIP Erin...you and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed dear Erin. 18 years was an amazing life but it's always too fast.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry. I just loved Erin so. You're in my prayers.  And no, 18 isn't long enough.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

(((HUGS))) so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss of your princess Erin....18 years, wow, just wonderful great shots of her...she's making many a friend @ the bridge, Im quite certain.....prayers for you and your family at this time...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your sweet Angel is in the arms of God and in the company of all the other Bridge pups in Heaven. Hugs to you. You gave her a beautiful life.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. You were blessed with some very special girls, and they were blessed to have you.

Erin was so beautiful, a princess indeed.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG!!! I am so saddened to read this! Tears are flowing down my cheeks. You have suffered so many losses recently. I am so sorry.
Beau is sending his comfort and wagging tail your way.
Keeping you in my thoughts
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry. You have had such a rough year. But now you know that Erin is reunited with JOY and Morgan. And she lived such a long life and was loved very much. Just know that there are so many of us here for you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I've always loved seeing Princess Erin and all her pink, it always made me smile. Have fun at the bridge Erin and say hi to my daisy for me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Susan Marie!!! It has been a horrible year of so many losses. I know the fact she lived to be an amazing 18 doesn't help but I would have loved to have Selka to 18!!!

God bless you and Godspeed dear Erin .. she is with all the beautiful goldens in Heaven. I know how much you miss her.
I miss Selka every minute.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Erin.  She always looked so happy and smiley in her outfits and I'm sure she's smiling down on you from the Bridge. RIP Erin.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. This has been a tough year for you. I am praying that 2011 is better for you and family and you find another golden to love when the time is right.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Erin's pictures always made me smile when I saw them here on the forum. I know this has been an especially difficult year for you - my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What an amazing story Erin's was.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry Susan Marie. To lose all three of your girls in a year, I can't imagine your grief. (((HUGS))))


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of Erin`s passing. I wasjust speaking of her this morning.

RIP Princess Erin ......run free with JOY and Morgan.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace sweet Erin


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so so very sorry to hear that your Princess had to leave. She was loved by many ....but dear sweet Erin loved you so much she stayed till she was 18. I am sure she wanted to stay longer but she also wanted to go play with Joy and Morgan again. So now all three are sitting watching over you from the Bridge. 

My thoughts are with you.

Rest in peace sweet Princess Erin


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a glorious reunion your three girls must be having. And what heartache for you, Susan Marie. What a wonderful life you gave Erin. I am so very sorry.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I will have have such good, warm thoughts of Erin. she will always be a legend


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Erin*

Susan Marie

Erin as Joy and Morgan were, they were all legends!! So sorry for your loss.

I am so glad that all of your girls are together now, and they are with my Snobear and my Smooch.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so sorry! I know your girls are all up there as your guardian angels now!! <3


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,

I am so sad and sitting here crying for the loss of Princess Erin. It is just not fair that you have had to lose your sweet girls this year but I know you are comforted knowing they are all together again healthy and happy. They were all so close. Erin had so many admirers here because she was one of a kind with her lovely little bows and outfits. If you need to chat, just give me a call or send me a note to chat. My heart goes out to you and your family. ((((HUGS))))

Run Free Sweet Erin, when you see Mr Beau give him a big kiss from me.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Erin was such an insperation to us with senior goldens. 18 years is a wonderful testament to the loving care you gave all your girls.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Erin had so many admirers here because she was one of a kind with her lovely little bows and outfits.


:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a special golden girl Erin was - one of a kind for sure. I will miss her very much. Her pics with all her frills brought me such joy and she was always smiling. 

I take comfort in knowing that she is with her sisters now and being admired and welcomed by all our bridge dogs who have gone before her.

I also know that your girls found a wonderful mom in you. You cared for them so well and gave them so much love throughout their lives. They were lucky girls indeed. Sending you much strength and many hugs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

And so our year of losses continues.. I am so very sorry for each and every one and for your triple losses this year.  Your girls were all so special, each in their own way. There is no doubt of how very much they were loved and cherished. I am in tears for you and for all of us who lost a special friend this year.

Arthur Vanderbilt asks in his book _Golden Days_ "What is it about golden retrievers that can break your heart?" Words can never express it. It's that we are left with less than we were before they came into our lives. How I hurt for you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Susan Marie! I am so sorry!!!!!

I love how you love Erin so adn this so breaks my heart!!! Know you are in my prayers this evening and that Erin will ALWAYS be carried in a special part of my heart!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

It breaks my heart to hear of Erin's passing. I believe she was the first dog I "met" on the forum, after coming discovering everyone here after Bridget passed away at 13 and a half. Erin always brought a smile to my face as I'm sure she did to many here. Loved her pink obsession. She was a beautiful girl and my heart goes out to you. We know how devastating it is. Hugs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Susan Marie, so sorry about sweet Erin, I feel for you, want to give you a big hug.
Rest In Peace sweet Erin


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh no!!  I couldn't believe the thread when I saw it. I'm so very sorry to hear about Erin - she was my forum favourite and I always loved the pictures of her smiling happy beautiful face. All dolled up in her favourite outfits and her nails painted pink, riding in her carriage, all of her pictures never failed to put a HUGE smile on my face! She enjoyed every moment she spent with you, and I know she, along with JOY and Morgan are watching over you from the bridge. With many tears streaming down my face, I am thinking of you over the holidays - I can't imagine losing 1 dog in a year, not to mention 3 very amazing girls! 

RIP M'Lady Erin xoxo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can just imagine when she walked thru to the bridge all the boy goldens put their best bow down as she walked by and said My Lady. She was such a special girl and has been on my mind all night. All I can do is see her big smile and her ears with the bright pink bows. Never have I seen a golden love to dress up as much as she did. She was one of a kind and that made her so special.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

I had to laugh when I saw all the pictures with her sitting in her princess carriage. So much so, I showed them to my best friend. We agreed that her royal highness must be the most loved and best cared for dog EVER. I am sorry for your loss, but we all know, she went with a wag of her tail, knowing she was loved.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I was so sad to see this thread. I am so very sorry for this loss, and the others you have endured. She was beautiful and one-of-a-kind. Take care of your heart..


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I have no words as you have lost a lot this past year. Ièm sorry for you loss. Run swiftly dear old soul.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

((((((((((((((((((((((Susan Marie)))))))))))))))))))

I am so, so sorry - words cannot express. I know your heart is so hurting right now. I love what Carol said - all the boy goldens bowing down and saying "My Lady". I'm sure Duke is doing that right now. When will this year be over?

RIP, sweet, beautiful princess.​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so truly sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. Erin was such a special, beautiful girl. I will miss seeing her pictures. What a wonderful life she had with you.

Godspeed sweet Erin.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god...I am so, so sorry! I loved Erin's pics and she was one of my favourite dogs on the forum...her sweet, sweet face always made my day.

Deepest sympathies and condolences for you. I hope another golden finds their way to you soon.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. What a blessing to have almost 9 years w/ her after adopting her at the age of 9! Those precious pups give so much and could never live long enough, though.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh no I just saw this. I'm so upset.
I'm so sorry for your loss. If I want to be in denial just from seeing her in the princess wagon, I can't even imagine the tip of what you feel. I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry that your Princess Erin has gone to the bridge, and know that your heart will be breaking. I am sure that she is now reunited with JOY and Morgan and they will watch down on you.

Sleep softly sweet Erin


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you. But.. 18 years is a good long run - a lot of love in those 18 years for sure - I know.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Erin. She had quite the personality and I loved her pictures! I'm sure she will be missed greatly. Run softly Erin!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh no, I am so very, very sorry to hear this sad news. Another terrible loss in such a short time. I think Joy, Morgan and Erin couldn't stand to be apart any longer. Godspeed Princess.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beautiful lady! I am so sorry that you have lost her. And I admit to more than a little jealousy that you had any dog to the age of 18. You must have a very special magic to keep one so long. I hope you can allow another one into your heart soon.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, I loved seeing Erin's pictures in all her wonderful outfits, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How beautiful she was, and how lucky you wre to have had her with you so long. I know she is deeply missed.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl Princess Erin was--I am so sorry for your loss of her as well as your other golden girls. May each of their memories comfort you in the coming days.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Susan Marie, I am so deeply sorry for your loss! What a very difficult year you have had!!! Your girls are all playing happily together now! You gave them each a wonderful life! May those happy memories give you strength!!!

xoxoxoxo
Leslie


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tears are streaming as I read this thread. I am so sorry you lost your sweet Princess Erin. What a tragic year this has been for you, but rest assured your girls are together, running and playing happily together until the day you are with them again. I wish you much peace throughout the next coming months. May their memories help you through these, the worst of times....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have been thinking of you Susan Marie. My heart is hurting for you. We are here for you to chat and to cry with, so I hope you will let us help you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Erin.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Susan Marie,

I haven't been on the forum in a while and just saw this post. I am so sorry to hear of Erin's passing. I am just heart broken for you. Your sweet, sweet girl will be so missed. Hugs to you at this devasting time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have only just seen this, we are so so sorry for your loss Erin was such a beautiful girl, you have had so much loss, sending the biggest of hugs


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Susan Marie! I totally missed this thread as I haven't been around as much lately. I am so, so sorry. This is just such sad news. What an awful year of losses it was for you and Club Gold.

I cannot tell you how much I loved Erin. I remember the first time I had heard of Erin, and it was esSJay mentioning her name to me as she said that my parent's dog Paddy reminded her of Erin. So I went searching for pictures of this obvious beauty. And after I found her, I was hooked. I enjoyed her pictures so very much. And while I don't dress Paddy as a princess, it sure was nice to be told he looked like her!

She was just so very lovely. My heart breaks for you.

Please know you're in my thoughts. The thing that gives me the most peace, is knowing she has been reunited with her sisters JOY and Morgan.

Wishing you much comfort * hugs *

Kim


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. This is really starting out to be a rough week. I think I have kept myself in a fog through the holidays and now reality is setting in. I just miss all of my girls so very much. I keep finding Erin's little bows all over the place and this morning I found a brush with a bunch of her fur still in it. Next week is Erin and Morgan's birthday, I had already bought presents for both of them. I will do a celebration of their lives now.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I totally understand how you feel. It is so hard isn't it? Yesterday I received a photo album with lots of Lucys photos from Ellie. 
My thoughts are with you. Please take care of yourself as your pups loved you so much they wouldn't want to see you get sick. 
Praying for you everyday. 

Tracy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

Your girls were very, very, special, as you are and a celebration of their lives would be so appropriate.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Celebrating their lives is a lovely idea. 

It's so hard, isn't it? Our dogs become part of our lives in ways that few humans ever do. And part of our homes, with their toys, their fur, the things that supported their lives and remind us constantly of the furry friends who are gone. 

With big hugs and wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh 
I am just now seeing this. I am so incredibly sorry Susan Marie. 2010 was an extraordinarily hard year for you. I am praying that 2011 is a mush better year with many happy days in it for you.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have been swamped with my college classes for the past 6 months. Finally getting some time to visit here again. *My heart is broken for you*. When I look on this thread I feel the same as everyone else I am sure. I feel sadness for you, because I "know" the pain you are feeling, but at the same time it brings back the pain I feel in my loss. Although the pain is gut-wrenching, it seems as though it makes our friends live on through us. "Peace"


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been gone from the forums a very long time and decided to pay a visit today. The first search I made was for Erin, my favorite sugar faced girl on the forums, and I found this very sad thread.

I sit here stunned and full of sorrow, thinking about how you've lost all your girls this year. I'm so very sorry....


----------

